# macdonald elmers court  /cottages ??



## nerodog (Mar 1, 2008)

Hello ! Is anyone familiar with this resort ? I have a reservation for Cottage 6..   how are the stairs ??  I have looked up the web site and see there are accommodations in the main house, manor style and cottages... are the cottages nicely furnished ?? Any input is greatly appreciated !!  I have a 2BR, full kitchen.  thanks !


----------



## Carolinian (Mar 2, 2008)

I traded into a unit in the manor house a few years ago, and it was very nicely furnished.  To me the ambiance of the historic manor house blows away any appeal of the modern cottages on the grounds.  On Saturdays, there is a market in the local town, so that is a good place to spend some time before check-in.  The ferry to the Isle of Wight is nearby, and that makes an excellent excursion for a day.  The major British classic car museum at Beaulieu is not far away, and if you happen to catch the right weekends, the largest classic car shows in the UK are held there two weeks of the year, in spring and fall.

This is one resort that used to have a lot of inventory in shoulder and off season at RCI, which now is much more difficult to find since RCI  got into its rentals mode.  But then again, that is true generally of the UK.


----------



## HuskyJim (Mar 17, 2008)

How difficult is it to get this resort - Macdonald Elmers Court Resort?

Can someone do a trade test for it for next spring - May/June/July 2009?

Is it tough to get in summer months?

I've been looking with a Southern Cal beach week, which is a pretty good trader, but I see nothing for that time period right now.

Thanks, Jim


----------



## Simoncc (Mar 20, 2008)

Hello Nerodog,

I stayed in one of the cottages here about 3 years ago. We enjoyed staying in this unit which was close to the main buildings but in the grounds and visted by the local ducks every morning. There was a walled in garden area for the 6 or so cottages.

We found the stairs to be no problem but if I remember correctly they were a bit steeper than normal. The unit was well furnished and a good size for 4 - with 6 adults it would be a squeeze. I'd echo Carolinian's comments about Beaulieu and the Isle of Wight. We also visited Winchester from here - King Alfred the Great's Capital.


----------



## nerodog (Mar 22, 2008)

*elmers court*

Many thanks for the responses... I did end up calling the resort and inquiring about the facilities.. they assured me I would be fine. My main concern was for my mom who is accompanying me  and wanted to make sure she is comfortable after I saw all those stairs !!!  I did not do a trade..  I had some medical issues occur on my original exchange into Brantridge. Having wanted a ts for at least 1 week , I opted for the RCI  extra vacation. Having said that, I would recommend doing a search at least 1-2 years out depending on your trader... I pulled Brantridge for 2 weeks so you can imagine how I felt when I  had to cancel > thanks for the other suggestions !!! :whoopie:


----------

